# Recruiter Asking for T4 Slips



## CanPatr (3 Nov 2016)

Hello, I am currently in the process of applying to RMC for ROTP.
I was asked by my recruiter for T4 slips from my last two jobs but they may not be accessible for a long time. 
Is it an acceptable alternative if I give them the contact information of the employers? 
Or is the T4 a necessity? 
Are there any other acceptable way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Remius (3 Nov 2016)

T4?  Is that a new requirement?  Seems odd.


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Nov 2016)

You can pull your T4s from the CRA website.

They will be from last year though.


----------



## CanPatr (4 Nov 2016)

Sorry maybe I wasn't specific enough. I have no previous history in the Canadian armed forces. Both of the jobs previously mentioned were in retail (I'm in high-school). 
Is there any alternative to giving them T4 slips just in case I can't find them? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## da1root (4 Nov 2016)

As per the information from Dolphin_Hunter you can go onto the CRA website and for your old T4 statements.  All T4's are now contained electronically on the "My CRA" website.

This is sometimes necessary for your background check if the company doing the check isn't getting enough information from your past employers to verify the employment.  It does happen from time to time and if you're asked for the T4, than that is what is needed.

Cheers


----------



## dbrks88 (15 Nov 2016)

They asked me for two t4 slips for proof of employment due to them not being able to get a hold of the companies.


----------

